# Hypoallergenic nail polishes



## s_lost (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi girls!

First of all, I named the thread "hipoallergenic" not "anti-allergic" because everyone that has some allergy knows that there isn't such thing as "anti-allergic". Any ingredient can cause an allergic reaction to someone.

I'm allergic to formaldehyde and toluene, as well some glycols (I made the patch test, so I'm not guessing). 

But unfortunatelly even Zoya gives me a severe allergy, so there is something that my test didn't catch. I already tried several brands, and until now the only that I can use without any problems is Revlon (and the worst part, there is just a few colors where I live, with prices around US$13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

I'm afraid to spend a lot of money in a Chanel np because I'm not sure if it will work for me.

Anyone in the same condition? I would love to know which nail polishes do you recommend.

TIA!


----------



## sillylilacs (Aug 8, 2010)

Ahh, Germany! =) I would recommend the Essence polishes, formaldehyde and toulene free! 

A possibility might be camphor as it's extracted from plants. And ZOYA has camphor and Revlon doesn't. Do you have plant allergies?

I did a list of some popular brands and their ingredients here
Silly Lilacs: What's in your nail polish? 

With a video explaining the ingredients in nail polish if you want to look at that and see anything that explain the allergy other than camphor

YouTube - ‪What is in your nail polish?‬‎


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 8, 2010)

*moving to nail forum*


----------



## s_lost (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you, sillylilacs! Your post with the ingredients of some brands and you video are super helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already tried Essence np, but nope... 

I don't know if I'm allergic to plants, but I'll pay attention to anything with camphor from now on


----------



## sillylilacs (Aug 8, 2010)

I just checked with Essence's website, some of their nail polish does have camphor =/ 

http://www.essence.eu/fileadmin/file..._INCI_West.pdf


----------



## s_lost (Aug 8, 2010)

So I probably tested one of those colors... at least now I know that I need to look for camphor in the ingredients list too. Thanks doll


----------

